# PPP connection to three mobile, nothing accessible.

## sputnik_uk

Hi again peeps.

I'm trying to connect to the internet via bluetooth on my mobile phone, using wvdial.

It connects but the only IP i can ping is my local address, all other IP addrresses cannot be reached, even those of the assigned DNS servers.

I called three and i should be able to use the phone as a dial up modem, nothing is blocked their end.  I'm not using a firewall.  

Do I need to add a default route?

Any ideas?

/etc/wvdial.conf:

```

[Dialer defaults]

Modem = /dev/rfcomm0

[Dialer three]

Init2 = ATZ

Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Stupid Mode = 1

Modem Type = Analog Modem

ISDN = 0

Phone = *99\#

Modem = /dev/rfcomm0

username = username

Password = password

Dial Command = ATDT

Baud =466600

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","three.co.uk"

rob@linux-g5a8:~>

```

```

linux-g5a8:/home/rob # wvdial three           

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60      

--> Cannot get information for serial port.   

--> Initializing modem.                       

--> Sending: ATZ                              

ATZ                                           

OK

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","three.co.uk"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","three.co.uk"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT

~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Sat Mar  6 16:05:57 2010

--> Pid of pppd: 8203

--> Using interface ppp0

--> local  IP address 10.19.41.23

--> remote IP address 10.6.6.6

--> primary   DNS address 172.31.140.69

--> secondary DNS address 172.30.140.69

--> Script /etc/ppp/ip-up run successful

--> Default route Ok.

```

netstat -rn

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

10.6.6.6        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U         0 0          0 ppp0

```

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sputnik_uk,

Yep - your default route is wrong.

The last line 

```
0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U         0 0          0 ppp0 
```

should have 10.6.6.6 as the gateway, as thats your next hop towards the internet.

However, the first route should allow you to ping 10.6.6.6

----------

## sputnik_uk

Can't ping the gateway, guess access is blocked at 3's end.  Will try on a windows machine later, grr

----------

